# Clarification with Clinical Trials Coding-V70.7



## ecastillo (Sep 29, 2010)

I am a compliance auditor in a major hospital and we conduct several clinical research studies (device, drug, therapeutic).  One of Medicare rules for reserach participants is to have a diagnosis code V70.7 and modifier Q0 and Q1 when/as needed.  We are having problems with inpatients since the V70.7 (place as secondary code) is not a medical code with MCC or CC and does not fall within the 9 codes that go across to Medicare.  The code is not choosen by the grouper as one of the first determining code - Is any one working in a hospital setting and familiar with Research coding?  How is this been done?  This is a mandate from CMS and we need to comply.
I am reaching out to also find someone who works with research and coding to exchange knowledge about research billing, study budget, contracts and sponsor billing.  Thank you.
ec


----------

